# Cordless Impact Wrenches



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you use? How do you like it? Ive been looking at them and just want some opinions before i buy, right now im leaning towards dewalt.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

I know they are pricey but snap on all the way i love mine.I was a mechanic and used mine everyday my brother is still a mechanic and uses his everyday also.
They have been really abused and work just like new.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

X2 I love my snap on cordless impact that thing is a beast mine even breaks lug nuts with ease like said above its a lil pricy but well worth the money you get what you pay for!


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I use both 3/8 an 1/2" snap on cordless impacts daily they are pricey but well worth the cash


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Me and my brother have both 3/8 and 1/2,the 3/8 gun of mine has broke high grade bolts before.Youd be surprised what that little gun can do.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a craftsman diehard 19.2v an i have never had a problem


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I will say as a mechanic i think the snap on is probably the best but i have a dewalt its 7yrs old and never had a problem good power and easy to use. Just my experience.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

i got an IR one just cause it was free. most people have the snap on one for a reason


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

snappy all the way yes but its one of those places in life that you get what you pay for!!


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

I use Impacts all day the best ones are panisonic and the millwakee now these are pricey but the best you can buy trust me I have seen them all they don't compare to these 2 I'm telling you


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

craftsman enough said.. way cheaper than a snap on and just as good..


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> craftsman enough said.. way cheaper than a snap on and just as good..


bring that thing with you, ill reserve my comment until I try craftsman first lol


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Own a craftsman, tried the snap on. Craftsman is good but the snap on had wayyyy more jam. I was using it on lug nuts on my pickup. My craftsman just can't do that.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

z24guy said:


> Own a craftsman, tried the snap on. Craftsman is good but the snap on had wayyyy more jam. I was using it on lug nuts on my pickup. My craftsman just can't do that.


Interesting mine does ! And what's the price of the snap on impact ??


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> Interesting mine does ! And what's the price of the snap on impact ??


Dolla two ninety 8 plus tax lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Snappy 3/8 here, killer little gun, use it pretty much daily & I don't turn wrenches for a living.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Where are yall buying snap on I'm looking online and they dont sell off of their site and dont list prices


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Josh82 said:


> Where are yall buying snap on I'm looking online and they dont sell off of their site and dont list prices


 Where i worked at we had a snap on truck come by every week i just bought off the truck.Maybe check with some of your local mechanics.As far as price its been awhile since i bought mine but i think the 3/8 was a little over 400 and the 1/2 was around 650 i think.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a dewalt one and love it sure is nice to have for roadside tire changes


----------



## Mud monster (Nov 6, 2012)

I have the Dewalt 18 volt 1/2" impact and the 1/4" driver. Impact is great for taking off tires on wheelers and trucks. It works great but I have run into clutch and axle nuts that I had to break by hand before it would work.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The older Dewalt stuff was realy good, most of it has been kinda mediocre since they were bought out by Black&Decker. - They definitely still have some good stuff but it's tough to take a rather expensive gamble. 



The 3/8 Snap-On gun is $435 retail. - Only reason I have one is my buddy with the XMR on here is a Snap-On dealer/franchisee.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Josh82 said:


> Where are yall buying snap on I'm looking online and they dont sell off of their site and dont list prices



I don't know what site you went to, but I found the prices and can order off their website.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro (Oct 19, 2011)

Snap-on all the way I have the limited edition camo 3/8. In the shop we have an older Matco, new matco, and a mac they just don't compare. My dad has a Craftsman 19v 1/2, and my 3/8 will work circles on torque and battery life.

We had a supplier come by with a AC delco 1/2 gun with digital read out torque settings that was pretty impressive, but no one carries them around here.


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

I just bought a craftsman 19.2v 1/2" drive last night from sears. They have a sell on them for $89.00 you cant beat that!!!


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Snap on cordless impact for sure. My buddies bought a Matco with a li-on battery and there was a recall on them and they were out for 5 weeks no battery. The snap-on comes with two ni-mh wich are not as good but overall a better impact.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Again panasonic !!! The best way better than the craftsman would ever be.. Has anyone ever used one on here besides me man y'all don't know what y'all are missing


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

its obvious none of you have tried the Milwaukee 28 volt cordless impact gun cause it out perform them all.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Milwaukee is a good one especially the 18 volt lithium battery... I use a impact everyday the Milwaukee and Panasonic are the best the Panasonic battery last longer than the Milwaukee batteries


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would buy something you know you can repair and get parts for. Just an example(snap-on).


----------



## jwright (May 11, 2010)

Ridgid. Lifetime warranty. Free batteries for life. The impact/cordless combo kit is on sale for $179 at Home Depot.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

jwright said:


> Ridgid. Lifetime warranty. Free batteries for life. The impact/cordless combo kit is on sale for $179 at Home Depot.



yea you right! , , , , , love mine :bigok:


----------

